# AKC, CKC, or APRI?



## Eeny (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi everyone!
Well in my puppy searching, it seems there are of course the AKC registered,and I am also coming across CKC and APRI registered.
Can I get everyone's thoughts on this.
Thanks (as always) for the help!

~Eeny


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

AKC is standard registry and sometimes you'll pay more for it, especially a full registration rather than limited. Elvis came with an APRi which is completely useless. With someone to vouch for me, I too, could be a registered chihuahua if the information on the paperwork is correct. It seems like it's just something or perhaps anything that byb can use to legitimize thier efforts and make them appear on the up and up. I got Elvis at a petstore, (I shouldn't have but you should have seen him) ... I only went in for dog food for my other two furbabies. I have no idea about the ckc but I'm sure it's much like the akc and much stricter than some of the pet registries out there.


----------



## snowflakechi (Feb 16, 2006)

ckc is the same as the apri IF it's the continental kennel club if it's the canadian kennel club then it's legite like the akc....

http://www.continentalkennelclub.com/

http://www.ckc.ca/en/

http://www.aprpets.org/main/index.php

http://www.akc.org/


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

AKC is, in my opinion, the best registry. It is the oldest, and most strict. CKC isn't bad- it is more strict than every other pseduo registry out there (UKC, APRI, etc). I have seen better looking CKC pups than a lot of AKC puppies. I know that there are many cases when one parent was AKC and the other was CKC, so the puppy was registered CKC. I would only ever buy a dog that was AKC or CKC. 

Rylie is AKC registered, but I'm not showing her, and she is spayed, so her papers are sitting in my file cabinet. 

It's all a matter of preference.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Chili was advertised in the newspaper as a ckc puppy but I saw no point in sending in the paper work cause he is a member of the family & Im planning on getting him neutered so to me it was pointless.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

When I've looked at pets all I'll look at are AKC don't know why but that's what the majority of animals are here.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

AKC and UKC are the oldest kennel clubs around. AKC has the major shows, requires dna testing on dogs so you can verify parentage, and if you wanted to show you would want to go with their registry. They're the only registry that can have papers transferred to CanadianKC, KC, AustralianKC, etc.. UKC used to only register hounds and hunting dogs but they do register all breeds now and are pretty highly respected. 

CKC (Continental Kennel Club) has been around for sometime and is more respected than APRI or other no name registries. They are supposed to be implementing dna testing on their inspections and they do have shows. The only thing I dislike about CKC is that they are an open registry right now, which means that you can send in a picture of your dog with witness signatures that it is a purebred and have it registered. If you get a CKC dog make sure you can actually get a pedigree and that the puppy's parents have actual parents listed, with registration numbers, not just 000's. 000's mean they were registered through the picture/signature way. Just my preference, if I am paying quite a bit for a pupy I would prefer it not just be a dog that looks like a chi so was registered as one. 

APRI is American Pet Registry Inc, it's nickname is American Puppymill Registry, I don't care for this registry at all. There are others like it such as NAPDR, they're no name registries which are cheap and record keeping is easy, so the favorite of puppymills. I don't know of any reputable breeders who use these registries. 

Hope that helps. :wave:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Great info Gypsy!!


----------



## Eeny (Mar 14, 2006)

Thank you guys sooooo much for the great information!!!
Sounds like I should go with AKC first and then if I can't find my baby through that, then go with CKC.....but stay away from APRI.

You guys truly are the BEST!
It's such a great feeling to know when I get my baby I will have an answer the next day to my questions...as I know I will have many of them! haha

I can not thank you guys enough!!!!
~Eeny


----------



## Eeny (Mar 14, 2006)

ONE MORE QUESTION:

Should I pay less for a CKC???

Thanks again
~Eeny


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I wouldn't think so but don't know hmmm good question. The only reason I only wanted AKC is because that was all I was familiar with.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I think the prices run about the same. I know people who have spent $300 on an AKC registered dog, and I also know others who have spent $600 on a CKC registered dog.


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

Jetset was CKC registerable because his dad was AKC but his mom was CKC. If a dog is AKC, you can automatically register them CKC, but not the other way around. Because his mom was not AKC, Jet could not be either. 

I didn't even end up registering though...


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

i am going to register for CKC a breeder i know is sending me the paper work. i can't register him for AKC because the man i bought him from lost the parent's papers. so CKC is better than none i am doing the picture and witness thing because that's all i can do. i posted on another part of the site but i didn't see this one first LOL duh steph once again


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Lola is Apri, so is it pointless to send in for the paperwork?


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I think prices would be about the same for AKC/CKC registered puppies if they're pet quality. I would only buy an AKC show quality puppy since AKC has the best shows. If your chi is just going to be a pet, alot of people never bother even sending the papers in so it doesn't matter so much which they're registered with. I didn't send Cosette or Deedlit's in because I'm not going to show or breed or anything. :wave:


----------

